# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Neaktivni postovi

## Kmica

Kolilo inace traje da se prikazu postovi ili komentari od novih korisnile foruma ? Prije par dana sam pisao na forum informacije za roditelje s djecom sa hipospadijom i jos nitko nije aktivirao postove....bruka. pozzz

----------


## spajalica

Ovisno koliko su administratori prisutni. Nekad je to koja min a nekad ipak dulje.

----------

